# Augmenter mémoire vive de mon MacBook blanc



## thejoker (2 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Mon MacBook blanc (13 pouces, mi-2010) est vraiment très très lent sous Mountain Lion (c'était déjà le cas sous Lion). Je commence à perdre patience, et je voudrais augmenter sa mémoire... D'après le menu "A propos de ce Mac", j'ai 2 Go de mémoire.

J'ai trouvé cette page d'aide sur le site d'Apple :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1651?viewlocale=fr_FR#link1

Mais je suis vraiment un novice : je n'y connais rien...
Est-ce que c'est facile à faire, soi-même ?

Et surtout, où acheter de la mémoire supplémentaire ?
J'ai trouvé ça : http://store.apple.com/fr/memorymodel/ME_13_2_4_MB_W_UNI
Est-ce que c'est bien ce que je dois acheter ?

Merci d'avance les amis pour votre aide !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

 effectivement, 2Go de RAM pour Mountain Lion, ça ne peut pas fonctionner (correctement).

La bonne nouvelle, c'est que ton Macbook blanc de mi-2010 accepte jusqu'à 8 Go de RAM, ce qui est nécessaire pour une utilisation fluide de ML avec des applications un peu gourmandes en RAM.

Quitte à changer, autant mettre 8 plutôt que 4 Go.

Informations Mactracker :

*8.0 GB* (Actual) 4.0 GB (Apple)
2 x 204-pin PC3-8500 (1066MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM 

Regarde ici : http://www.amazon.fr/memory-PC3-850...JIRO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1362247130&sr=8-4

Ton Mac est bien dans la liste des appareils compatibles :

MacBook Intel "Core 2 Duo" 2.4GHz 13" (Mid-2010) Specs
Identifiers: Mid-2010 - MC516LL/A - MacBook7,1

Le changement est très facile à faire (cf.la page Apple que tu cites), la seule précaution est de se munir d'un très bon tournevis Philips pour déposer le dessous de l'ordi.


----------



## thejoker (2 Mars 2013)

Salut et merci beaucoup pour ta réponse !

Mais pourtant, sur la page http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1651?viewlocale=fr_FR#link1 il est indiqué :



> Mémoire de base	2 Go (également configuré sur demande)
> Mémoire maximum	*4 Go*



Je peux malgré tout mettre 8 Go tu penses ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2013)

4 Go c'est la recommandation d'origine de Apple.

Ensuite, au fil des mises à jour, il y a des évolutions.

Donc oui, tu peux mettre 8 Go, comme le confirment Mactracker et le lien d'Amazon.

Plein de confirmations ici : http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&n...4j14j1.19.0...0.0...1c.1j2.5.serp.HBt2QxteQgY


----------



## thejoker (2 Mars 2013)

Super, merci beaucoup !
Je vais commander ce que tu m'as montré sur Amazon alors !  A moins que tu ne me conseilles un autre site ?

Et concernant le tournevis, tu me parles de Philips, mais quand je fais une recherche "Tournevis macbook blanc mi-2010" sur Google, je ne trouve que des kits à vendre avec plein de tournevis différents dedans...
Je suis obligé de prendre ça ?

Merci encore pour ton aide, c'est très gentil !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2013)

L'intérêt de la proposition d'Amazon, c'est que c'est de la RAM Crucial (très bon).

Cette RAM n'est plus proposée sur le site de Crucial, je suppose qu'ils ont déstocké ce qu'ils jugent obsolète.

Pour le tournevis, il faut simplement avoir ce qui correspond exactement aux vis, de façon à ne pas les abimer et ne pas risquer d'en "foirer" une, ce qui empêcherait d'ouvrir le Mac.

Pour ton ordi je ne sais pas quel est le type qu'il faut.
Pour un Macbook Pro comme le mien, il faut un Philips 000._ (correction : #00)_

Ca se trouve en magasin Bricotruc.

Regarde ici, en cherchant bien tu devrais trouver l'info : http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+MacBook+Unibody+Model+A1342+RAM/1666/1

En réalité c'est Phillips #00.


----------



## thejoker (2 Mars 2013)

Regarde Renaud31, j'ai trouvé ça :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13203/memoire-kit-8-go-2-x-4-go-sodimm-ddr3-1066-mhz.html

C'est 20 euros moins cher, ça vaut le coup tu crois ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2013)

L'écart de prix est tentant.

C'est de la RAM "No name" (Macway ne fabrique pas) donc tu trouveras ici des avis partagés, et c'est normal : certains te diront qu'ils utilisent toujours de la "No name" sans problème, d'autres te diront qu'ils n'achèteront jamais ça et préfèrent acheter de la "marque" : Crucial, Kingston, entre autres.

Pour ma part je prends de la Crucial pour "assurer"...
Mais comme je n'ai jamais acheté de RAM chez Macway, je ne peux rien en dire.

D'autre part attention vérifie auprès de Macway qu'elle convient à ton Mac car Macway dit 5,1 et ton Macbook est 7,1.


----------



## thejoker (2 Mars 2013)

Hum, comme je n'y connais rien, et que je ne comprends pas ces histoires de 5,1 et 7,1, je crois que je vais te faire confiance et commander sur Amazon !  Tant pis pour les 20 euros. 

Je vais continuer ma quête du tournevis vendu seul, pour éviter d'acheter toute la panoplie... 

edit: Mon Dieu que c'est cher tous ces tournevis... Tout ça pour une unique manip', je ne le réutiliserai plus jamais après...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2013)

Ton Macbook est un modèle 7,1 : http://hpics.li/7ff9e7c

Je ne sais pas si le 5,1 chez Macway veut dire : convient au 5,1 seulement, ou bien convient à partir du 5,1... 

Le cruciforme Phillips #00 se trouve en magasin de bricolage, ou sur le Net, of course.


----------



## thejoker (2 Mars 2013)

Super, j'ai trouvé !!!
http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004VA42S6/...de=asn&creative=22818&creativeASIN=B004VA42S6

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## thejoker (7 Mars 2013)

Ca a marché : je viens de rallumer mon ordi : j'ai 8 Go de mémoire !!!

Merci beaucoup Renaud31 ! 

Et ça semble déjà plus rapide.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

bonne nouvelle !

Passer de 2 à 8 Go sous Mountain Lion, ça change tout....


----------



## thejoker (7 Mars 2013)

Oui ! Je suis tout en joie ! \o/

Maintenant j'attends OS X 10.9 avec impatience...


----------



## Babacinio (9 Mars 2013)

Je vois qu'on à tous la même réaction... Install de Mountain Lion, déception sur les performances, upgrade de la ram (et disque dur en SSD) et puis c'est reparti


----------



## PAT15 (23 Mars 2013)

Je suis sur Snow et je veux nettoyer ma RAM. Connais-tu un logiciel gratuit qui me fasse le travail (RAM cleaning est payant et limité à Lion) ?
Merci d'avance
Pat


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2013)

oui,
Onyx => Informations => mémoire => purger
(enfin si Onyx est compatible avec Snow)


----------



## porte-plume (27 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Si ce fil répond à ma question, je serai ravie, mais je voudrais m'assurer que mon modèle de MacBook (acheté fin 2009) est bien le même, ou du moins que je peux faire exactement la même manip.

Processeur 2.13GHz Inter Core 2 Duo Mémoire 2 Go 800 MHz DDR2 SDRAM, et j'ai la version 10.6.8

Merci d'avance de vos réponses ! Je ne suis pas "novice" sur mac, mais je n'ai pas trop l'habitude de mettre les mains dans le moteur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Regarde ici : http://www.amazon.fr/memory-PC3-850...JIRO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1362247130&sr=8-4



Sur cette page le vendeur précise ceci : "_assurez-vous que votre Mac prend en charge 4 Go de RAM DDR3, 1067MHz de vitesse. Comment trouver spec mémoire. sur votre Mac? Sur l'écran de votre Mac à trouver et cliquez sur Apple icône située dans le coin supérieur gauche et choisissez "A propos de ce Mac". Cliquez sur "Plus d'info". Dans la section Contenu sur le côté gauche de l'écran, cliquez sur "Memory". Voir type de mémoire et vitesse de la mémoire-assurez-vous, le vôtre est DDR3, 1067 MHz."_

Dois-en déduire que si c'est DDR2 comme le mien, ça ne marche pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

tu dois te procurer la RAM qui correspond exactement au modèle de ton Macbook.

Le tien est un Mid-2009, qui a :

6.0 GB (Actual) 4.0 GB (Apple)
2 x 200-pin PC2-6400 (800MHz) DDR2 SO-DIMM

Donc 6 Go de RAM maxi, DD2, 800 Mhz.
Le lien au dessus ne convient pas.

Exemple chez Crucial, qui recommande 4 Go parce qu'ils utilisent les données d'origine Apple.
http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/listparts.aspx?model=MacBook (13-inch, Mid 2009)&Cat=RAM

Mais tu peux mettre 6 Go, en respectant les caractéristiques de la RAM.
(2 + 4, ou 2 x 4 dont seuls 6 seront reconnus et utilisés).


----------



## math1209 (26 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'aide !!
j'ai aussi un macbook blanc de 2007... avec 1G de ram j'aimerais mettre plus...
est ce possible vraiment de le faire seul?
laquelle puis je acheter? car un revendeur apple me dit entre 120 et 150 euros 1G...
voilà ce que j'ai sur mon mac :
BANK 0/DIMM0 :

  Taille :	512 Mo
  Type :	DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :	667 MHz
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	0xAD00000000000000
  Numéro de série :	0xCEA8203B

BANK 1/DIMM1 :

  Taille :	512 Mo
  Type :	DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :	667 MHz
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	0xAD00000000000000
  Numéro de série :	0x7CA8102F

Ce que me propose apple est ce la meme chose?
2 Go	Mémoire RAM PC2-5300 DDR2 à 667 MHz	MacBook (mi-2007)
MacBook (fin 2006)
MacBook (13 pouces)
4 Go	Mémoire RAM PC2-5300 DDR2 à 667 MHz	MacBook (début 2009)
MacBook (fin 2008)
MacBook (début 2008)
MacBook (fin 2007)
4 Go	Mémoire RAM de type PC2-6400 DDR2 à 800 MHz	MacBook (mi-2009)

Puis je mettre 4Giga? ou est ce trop?
Je l'ai acheté mi novembre 2007...

Merci beaucoup de votre aide!

http://store.apple.com/fr/memorymodel/ME_13_2_4_MB_W_UNI


----------



## math1209 (26 Juin 2013)

bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'aide !!!
jai un macbook 2007 (novembre). j'aimerais chnager la ram, est ce facile de le faire seule?
Car apple me propose 1Giga pour 120-190 euros. Or j'en ai vu sur amazon à 30euros des 2Giga.

Mon ordi a 1giga de ram, jusqu'à combien puis monter?
référence 
  Type :	DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :	667 MHz

je souhaiterais mettre deux fois 2 giga.

tout seul y a t il des risques?
comment dois je procéder?

merci pour votre aide précieuse !


----------



## tortziom (28 Juin 2013)

Cela ne doit pas être une RAM de vin.
propose de remplacer le disque SSD.
montre un contrôle de comparaison.


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Juin 2013)

math1209 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> J'ai besoin d'aide !!!
> jai un macbook 2007 (novembre). j'aimerais chnager la ram, est ce facile de le faire seule?
> ...



Bonjour,
si c'est bien un macbook late 2007, vous pouvez mettre jusqu'a 6Gb de ram (une barrette de 4 et une de 2). Mais suivant votre usage et votre OS, il peut suffire de mettre 4 Gb (2x2Gb). Si vous n'avez pas un OS 64 bit, il me semble même que votre mac ne pourra pas utiliser au delà de 4Gb.

La ram doit absolument être de la PC2-5300 DDR2 SO-DIMM. La fréquence est de 667 Mhz mais vous pouvez très bien mettre de la 800Mhz, c'est juste qu'elle tournera à 667Mhz. C'est bien moins cher d'acheter ailleurs que chez apple.

C'est assez simple à changer, il faut juste y aller doucement et faire attention à l'électricité statique.
Le guide d'iFixit explique très bien la marche à suivre: http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+MacBook+Core+2+Duo+RAM/512/1


----------



## math1209 (28 Juin 2013)

tout d'abord merci de votre réponse.
comment sais je si j'ai un OS 64 bit
donc est ce que la marque Crucial est bonne?
http://www.amazon.fr/s/ref=nb_sb_no...SO-DIMM&rh=n:14055211,k:PC2-5300+DDR2+SO-DIMM
merci de votre aide
j'attends la réponse pour la commande 
merciiii

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------

j'oubliais y a t il d'autres marques sinon moins cher que Crucial et qui sont bien?

merci


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Juin 2013)

math1209 a dit:


> comment sais je si j'ai un OS 64 bit



Il faut aller dans le menu pomme (en haut à gauche de l'écran) -> à propos de son mac ->plus d'infos -> logiciel -> et c'est marqué 64Bit et un oui ou un non devant.

Ou regardez simplement quelle version c'est. Si c'est 10.5.x, c'est 32Bit. Si c'est 10.6.x c'est de base 32Bit (mais on peut l'activer en 64) et si c'est 10.7.x, c'est 64Bit.




math1209 a dit:


> donc est ce que la marque Crucial est bonne?



Oui, elle a une bonne réputation.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------




math1209 a dit:


> j'oubliais y a t il d'autres marques sinon moins cher que Crucial et qui sont bien?



Oui, mais j'en connais pas sur mac. A mon avis, elles sont toutes fonctionnelles et il y a une garantie dessus au pire. Sur un pc, j'ai de la Kensington et elle marche très bien.


----------



## math1209 (28 Juin 2013)

désolée d'insister, mais avec mes caractéristiques de mes anciennes RAM c'est bon?
  Taille :	512 Mo
  Type :	DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :	667 MHz
  État :	OK
  Fabricant :	0xAD00000000000000

je dois bien prendre
http://www.amazon.fr/Crucial-CT2566...sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=PC2-5300+DDR2+SO-DIMM

merci encore 
je passe la commande après votre réponse !


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Juin 2013)

ça m'a l'air bon si votre macbook est bien un late 2007.

Allez dans le menu pomme ->à propos de ce mac -> plus d'infos ->(dans la colonne de gauche) matériel -> et vérifiez que vous avez bien sous -> identifiant du modèle: macbook 3,1


----------



## math1209 (28 Juin 2013)

oui j'ai bien celà d'écrit.
donc je peux acheter les RAM crucial?
merci


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Juin 2013)

Oui, c'est la bonne RAM.


----------



## math1209 (28 Juin 2013)

merci pour tout je viens de les commander !!


----------



## Aziraphale (8 Juillet 2013)

Bonjourà mon tour de poser la question de la compatibilité avec mon Mac.
J'ai téléchargé MACTRACKER et mon portable est un MacBook Pro (15-inch Mid/late 2007, 2.2 GHZ)
Maximum Memory : 6GB (Actual) 4.0 (Apple)
2 - 200-pin PC2-5300 (667MHz) DDR2 SO-DIMM
Actuellement j'ai un port avec 1Go et un avec 2Go.
Dans l'idée, je partirai sur : garder la barette de 2Go et ajouter 4Go

J'ai beau chercher, impossible de trouver du Kingtson ou du Crucial en 4Go. Je n'ai trouvé qu'une KomputerBay. Quelle est la réputation de cette marque ? Le modèle ci-dessous est bien compatible avec mon Mac ?
Apple recommande d'équilibrer les 2 ports avec des barettes équivalentes. Est-ce gênant d'avoir un rapport 2Go/4Go ?
*
Komputerbay 4GB DDR2 SODIMM (200 pin) 667MHz PC2 5400 / PC2 5300 CL 5.0

*merci d'avance


----------



## Xilef300 (9 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis dans la même situation que l'étais la personne qui a ouvert ce post.
Vous vous dite probablement : Alors ton problème est réglé!
Oui en partie. Seulement, j'habite au Québec et le lien Amazon 
( http://www.amazon.fr/memory-PC3-8500...2247130&sr=8-4 )
Ne livre pas au Canada.  
Alors je vais sur le site canadien et je trouve ceci :
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B001PS9UKW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB
J'aimerais seulement savoir si c'est compatible pour ne pas payer les 112$ pour rien. 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## romanouche (13 Août 2013)

Bonjour !

Contente (ou presque) de voir que je ne suis pas seule à avoir subi cette perte d'efficacité en passant à ML !

Je compte aussi booster mon macbook en rachetant de la RAM. J'aurais aussi besoin de vos conseils mais je vais attendre que ceux avant moi aient résolus leur problème. 

En tout cas ce post m'a déjà apporté beaucoup de réponses. Merci !


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2013)

POur trouver les barrettes de mémoire adaptées à votre modèle de Mac, je vous conseille plutôt d'aller sur un site spécialisé comme www.crucial.com ou www.memoryx.com 

En indiquant votre modèle de Mac, ça vous affichera directement les bonnes barrettes


----------



## romanouche (14 Août 2013)

J'ai trouvé ça comme RAM, qu'en pensez-vous ?
http://www.amazon.fr/Corsair-CM3X8G...2+x+Mémoire+4+Go+SODIMM+DDR3+1066+MHz+corsair

Je n'ai jamais fait ça et je me pose quelques questions. Sur le descriptif de mon ordi, il est dit qu'il y a deux emplacements pour ajouter 2GO de RAM. Est-ce génant d'acheter une RAM de 8GO ou faudrait-il que j'achète deux barrettes de mémoire pour compléter ? J'aimerais atteindre les 8GO pour être tranquille et avoir vraiment un ordi performant.

Est-ce compliqué de changer soi-même les barrettes ?

Vous auriez un logiciel (gratuit si possible) à me conseiller pour entretenir mon ordi et éviter qu'il soit encombré de dossiers inutiles ? J'avais cleanmymac mais je n'ai pas lu de bons comm' sur ce forum concernant ce logiciel.

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas !


----------



## Sly54 (14 Août 2013)

romanouche a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça comme RAM, qu'en pensez-vous ?


Quel modèle de MBP ? (perso, j'évite Corsair )




romanouche a dit:


> Est-ce compliqué de changer soi-même les barrettes ?


Facile. Va faire un tour sur le site Apple / Assistance pour télécharger un pdf se rapportant à un MBP, tu verras comment changer les barrettes.




romanouche a dit:


> Vous auriez un logiciel (gratuit si possible) à me conseiller pour entretenir mon ordi et éviter qu'il soit encombré de dossiers inutiles ? J'avais cleanmymac mais je n'ai pas lu de bons comm' sur ce forum concernant ce logiciel.


Un cerveau en forme, c'est le meilleur outil 
Evite d'installer n'importe quoi et quand tu fais des tests d'applications, teste les dans une session spécifique dédiée aux tests.


----------



## romanouche (15 Août 2013)

J'ai un Macbook late 2009.

Pourquoi évites-tu corsair ? Ce n'est pas de la bonne qualité ?

Un cerveau en forme... Hum... Ça s'achète où ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Août 2013)

D'après MacTracker

A priori sur un MacBook 13" late 2009, tu peux mettre jusqu'à 8 Go sous forme de 2 barrettes 204 pin PC3-8500 (1066MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM. 
(Attention à bien respecter 204 pin!!! une barrette 240 pins ne conviendra pas)

(tu ne peux pas utiliser la barrette de 8 Go que tu as trouvée sur Amazon)

Chez MacWay tu trouves les barrettes NuImpact à 85 euro le pack de 2x4Go


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2013)

romanouche a dit:


> Pourquoi évites-tu corsair ? Ce n'est pas de la bonne qualité ?


Disons qu'il y a eu depuis le début de l'année une demi douzaine de fils avec des problèmes de mémoire de marque Corsair

Du coup, je préfère éviter


----------



## romanouche (16 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> D'après MacTracker
> 
> A priori sur un MacBook 13" late 2009, tu peux mettre jusqu'à 8 Go sous forme de 2 barrettes 204 pin PC3-8500 (1066MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM.
> (Attention à bien respecter 204 pin!!! une barrette 240 pins ne conviendra pas)
> ...



Merci Remy pour l'info ! Donc (au risque de faire ma neuneu de base), j'achète les deux barrettes dont tu m'as parlé (sur amazone ou sur macway), j'enlève celle que j'ai déjà de 2GO et j'ajoute les deux achetées ? On est d'accord que la RAM que j'ai déjà je ne peux pas la garder puisque mon ordi supporte seulement 8GO ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------

Et j'oubliais, Nuimpact c'est une bonne marque j'imagine ? Tu en as d'autres à me conseiller ?


----------



## Sly54 (16 Août 2013)

romanouche a dit:


> On est d'accord que la RAM que j'ai déjà je ne peux pas la garder puisque mon ordi supporte seulement 8GO ?



Vu que tu n'as que deux slots mémoire sur ton MB, bien obligé de tout enlever avant d'ajouter les deux nouvelles barrettes 




romanouche a dit:


> Et j'oubliais, Nuimpact c'est une bonne marque j'imagine ? Tu en as d'autres à me conseiller ?


Crucial.


----------



## romanouche (18 Août 2013)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------

J'ai une dernière question en fait ! 

Quand je recherche les barrettes sur le net, j'ai parfois des réponses avec des barrettes en 1067Mhz alors que moi c'est 1066Mhz. J'imagine que cette petite différence compte et que je ne peux pas prendre ça ? Je ne m'y connais pas je ne sais donc pas à quoi ça correspond...


----------



## Sly54 (18 Août 2013)

romanouche a dit:


> Quand je recherche les barrettes sur le net, j'ai parfois des réponses avec des barrettes en 1067Mhz alors que moi c'est 1066Mhz. J'imagine que cette petite différence compte et que je ne peux pas prendre ça ? Je ne m'y connais pas je ne sais donc pas à quoi ça correspond...


Je crois qu'en vérité c'est 1066,66 donc un coup tu trouves 1066, un autre coup 1067 MHz


----------



## romanouche (18 Août 2013)

Merci !!


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2013)

romanouche a dit:


> Merci pour toutes vos réponses !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------
> 
> ...



Les références EXACTES que je t'ai données (avec des liens vers les sites permettant de les acheter) ne te conviennent pas???


----------



## romanouche (18 Août 2013)

C'est pas ça, je voulais juste pouvoir comparer les prix sur différents sites et donc être sûre de ne pas me tromper de barrettes !

On m'a déjà parlé de la marque crucial alors j'hésite avec un produit de cette marque :
http://www.amazon.fr/memory-PC3-850...s=DDR3+SODIMM+PC3-8500+crucial#productDetails

Mais je suis super contente de tes(vos) conseils, moi qui ne m'y connais guère, ça m'aide beaucoup !


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2013)

Crucial c'est très bien
NuImpact (dont je t'ai donné le lien sur MacWay) c'est bien aussi (c'est ce que j'ai installé sur mon MacBookPro sans aucun souci)

Si tu choisis Crucial, quitte à les acheter par Amazon, prend plutôt celle-là
http://www.amazon.fr/memory-upgrades-1067Mhz-Macbook-laptop/dp/B004TQGF1E/ref=pd_cp_ce_0
Elles sont encore moins chères que sur l'annonce que tu as trouvée


----------



## romanouche (18 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Crucial c'est très bien
> NuImpact (dont je t'ai donné le lien sur MacWay) c'est bien aussi (c'est ce que j'ai installé sur mon MacBookPro sans aucun souci)
> 
> Si tu choisis Crucial, quitte à les acheter par Amazon, prend plutôt celle-là
> ...



C'est la seule différence ? Le prix je veux dire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------

Je viens d'aller voir le lien, je les avais trouvé mais vu que dans la liste des ordi il n'y avait que des Macbook pro, je ne pensais pas pouvoir l'utiliser sur mon Macbook.


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2013)

Ce sont bien les mêmes barrettes Crucial. Simplement ce n'est pas le même vendeur entre les 2 annonces Amazon.


----------



## romanouche (18 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce sont bien les mêmes barrettes Crucial. Simplement ce n'est pas le même vendeur entre les 2 annonces Amazon.



Ok merci de ton aide, ça va me faire économiser un peu d'argent !


----------



## kikoukikou (12 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

J'aurais voulu savoir si installer des RAM d'un MacBook Pro (13 pouces) sur un MacBook White (mid-2010) était possible ? Les spécifications sont un peu différentes...
MacBook Pro : - Mémoire RAM PC3-12800 DDR3 à 1 600 MHz
MacBook : - Mémoire RAM de type PC3-8500 DDR3 à 1 066 MHz
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (12 Août 2014)

Techniquement, ça doit passer.
A toi de voir si ta machine plante (Kernel Panic) ce qui ne m'étonnerait pas


----------



## kikoukikou (12 Août 2014)

Et concrètement, ça peut endommager quelque chose sur l'ordi une kernel panic ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Août 2014)

kikoukikou a dit:


> Et concrètement, ça peut endommager quelque chose sur l'ordi une kernel panic ?


Rien du tout.
Définition d'un Kernel Panic : à lire.


----------



## AnneDX (13 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
Mon Mac Book "rame" sans mauvais jeu de mots !
Et, comme je ne suis pas douée, j'ai besoin de vos conseils !
Les carac de mon mac il doit dater de fin 2007 (si ma mémoire est bonne !)

  Nom du modèle :    MacBook
  Identifiant du modèle :    MacBook4,1
  Nom du processeur :    Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :    2,1 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :    1
  Nombre total de cœurs :    2
  Cache de niveau 2 :    3 Mo
  Mémoire :    1 Go
  Vitesse du bus :    800 MHz
*BANK 0/DIMM0 :*
  Taille :    512 Mo
  Type :    DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :    667 MHz
  État :    OK
*BANK 1/DIMM1 :*
  Taille :    512 Mo
  Type :    DDR2 SDRAM
  Vitesse :    667 MHz
  État :    OK

J'ai lu RAM, Crucial, passer de 1Go à 4 ou 8Go...

Questions : le passage de 1 à 4Go est-il possible avec mon modèle ? Et de 1 à 8 ?
Que dois-je acheter pour y arriver ?
D'avance merci pour vos conseils avisés !


----------



## Ma Dalton (13 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

pour ton modèle de Macbook, maxi 6 Go.

Mais les barrettes de 4 Go coûtent une fortune, donc tu peux mettre 4 Go (2 x 2 Go).

Sur le site de Crucial, tu trouveras un scanner qui te dira exactement de quoi tu as besoin.

http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/macbook-(early-2008-and-late-2008)/CT3331869

Comme outil, tu as seulement besoin d'un très bon petit tournevis cruciforme taille 00.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Septembre 2015)

AnneDX a dit:


> Mon Mac Book "rame" sans mauvais jeu de mots !


Sous quel OS es-tu ?

En plus de l'ajout de RAM comme Ma Dalton te le suggère, peut être envisager de réinstaller proprement ton OS (surtout si tu as installé de nouveaux OS par dessus l'ancien).


----------



## AnneDX (13 Septembre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sous quel OS es-tu ?
> 
> En plus de l'ajout de RAM comme Ma Dalton te le suggère, peut être envisager de réinstaller proprement ton OS (surtout si tu as installé de nouveaux OS par dessus l'ancien).



Alors...où trouver la version OS sous laquelle je suis ? Je sais suis vraiment nulle ;-)
Dans la rubrique à propos de ce mac, j'ai Mac OS X version 10.6.8. Quand je reçois des messages de mises à jour, je le fais mais de là à dire que je les empile, je n'en sais rien....


----------



## Sly54 (13 Septembre 2015)

AnneDX a dit:


> Alors...où trouver la version OS sous laquelle je suis ? Je sais suis vraiment nulle ;-)
> Dans la rubrique à propos de ce mac, j'ai Mac OS X version 10.6.8.



^^parfait 


Ta machine a dû être livrée sous Leopard et tu l'as mise à jour sous Snow Leopard. Ca ne fait pas énormément" de mises à jour.

Tu peux vérifier que tu manques de RAM : travaille comme d'habitude, puis lance l'application _Moniteur d'activité_ (rangée dans le dossier _Utilitaires_) et regarde l'occupation mémoire (en particulier les sorties page : en avoir beaucoup signifie manquer de RAM).


----------



## Ma Dalton (13 Septembre 2015)

Ce modèle accepte Lion 10.7.5 maximum (donne accès à iCloud si besoin).

Autre upgrade possible si tu comptes garder encore la machine : remplacer le DD par un SSD : c'est de la bombe, même sur ce modèle.

Mais ça reste un vieux Mac, donc il faut peser le pour et le contre des dépenses engagées éventuellement.


----------



## AnneDX (13 Septembre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> ^^parfait
> 
> 
> Ta machine a dû être livrée sous Leopard et tu l'as mise à jour sous Snow Leopard. Ca ne fait pas énormément" de mises à jour.
> ...




Dans le moniteur d'activité, l'occupation mémoire est dans quel onglet ? Activité disque, réseau...... Ecritures ou paquets sortants ? 
En tous cas déjà pour écrire ce message cela vient de me prendre un temps fou...


----------



## Ma Dalton (13 Septembre 2015)

Onglet mémoire, évidemment : http://hpics.li/b019d38


----------



## AnneDX (13 Septembre 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> Onglet mémoire, évidemment : http://hpics.li/b019d38




Alors : Entrée 28 Go et sortie 13,78 Go


----------



## Ma Dalton (13 Septembre 2015)

C'est énorme, mais sans surprise si tu n'as qu'un Go de RAM.

Si tu mets 4 Go avec Snow Léopard, ça fonctionnera beaucoup, beaucoup mieux.
Ca vaut le coup, n'hésite pas.


----------



## AnneDX (13 Septembre 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> C'est énorme, mais sans surprise si tu n'as qu'un Go de RAM.
> 
> Si tu mets 4 Go avec Snow Léopard, ça fonctionnera beaucoup, beaucoup mieux.
> Ca vaut le coup, n'hésite pas.




Bon et bien je sais ce qu eje fais le WE prochain ! Un grand merci pour tes conseils ! Pour le lien avec les produits Crucial, je n'ai pas besoin de lancer leur appli pour vérifier la compatibilité, tu avais déjà checké ? Encore merci !


----------



## Ma Dalton (13 Septembre 2015)

Yes, I did check.

Go ahead !


----------



## AnneDX (13 Septembre 2015)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> Yes, I did check.
> 
> Go ahead !


Thanks a lot for all !


----------



## AnneDX (13 Septembre 2015)

AnneDX a dit:


> Dans le moniteur d'activité, l'occupation mémoire est dans quel onglet ? Activité disque, réseau...... Ecritures ou paquets sortants ?
> En tous cas déjà pour écrire ce message cela vient de me prendre un temps fou...




Merci pour tes conseils, je pense que j'ai de quoi faire le WE prochain !


----------



## AnneDX (14 Septembre 2015)

AnneDX a dit:


> Thanks a lot for all !




Hello Ma Dalton, tu parlais hier soir aussi d'un disque dur SSD, si je "rame" déjà à 4Go, cela vaut-il le coup de prendre aussi un SSD ? Histoire de repousser l'échéance d'un rachat d'un mac new generation ? Du coup si SSD quelles caractéristiques prendre ? J'ai entendu 240 Go pour un budget de +/- 100 euro ? C'est quoi par rapport aux 4 Go de ram ?  Sachant que j'ai un time capsule (qui doit fonctionner par magie car je n'y touche jamais, mais il tourne régulièrement, vive le wifi !) et que j'ai encore plein de photos à mettre dans l'ordi... Désolée de te poser des questions qui peuvent sembler basiques, mais c'est le reflet de mon niveau en info ;-). Merci pour tes conseils !


----------



## wunderkind (28 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de remonter ce sujet car mon Macbook blanc de 2009 est lent, lent, leeeent et je n'en peux plus ! Donc je compte lui rajouter de la RAM. Actuellement je suis sous Snow Leopard mais je compte installer Yosemite quand j'aurai augmenté la RAM (je l'ai déjà téléchargé avant qu'il ne soit plus disponible, mais pas encore installé).
Donc j'ai lu ce sujet attentivement, et je voudrais juste vous demander si j'ai tout bon.

Déjà mes caractéristiques :

Nom du modèle :   MacBook
  Identifiant du modèle :   MacBook7,1
  Nom du processeur :   Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :   2,4 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :   1
  Nombre total de cœurs :   2
  Cache de niveau 2 :   3 Mo
  Mémoire :   2 Go
  Vitesse du bus :   1,07 GHz

Actuellement j'ai deux barrettes d'1Go
 Taille :   1 Go
  Type :   DDR3
  Vitesse :   1067 MHz


J'ai donc repéré ces barrettes en début de sujet : http://www.amazon.fr/memory-PC3-850...?ie=UTF8&qid=1362247130&sr=8-4#productDetails 

Je pense qu'elles sont compatibles avec mon macbook mais quelqu'un peut me confirmer ?
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Ma Dalton (28 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

un Macbook 7,1 c'est un modèle Mi 2010, pas 2009.

Et oui, la RAM de ton lien convient absolument.

Pour info ton Macbook accepte jusquà 16 Go de RAM (et le modèle 6,1 de fin 2009 accepte, lui, 8 Go maxi).


----------



## wunderkind (28 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
Merci de ta réponse. Et merci pour l'éclaircissement comme ça je pourrai le booster encore plus !


----------



## Nelson Gagné (8 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir
J'ai un Mac Book mid 2009 avec 2 G de mémoire.

Chez Apple on me dit que je peux upgrader à 4 G.

Mais voilà, certains site disent que je peux aller jusqu'ou avez à 8 G....

Des idées ?

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (8 Janvier 2016)

Salut *Nelson*.

D'après l'application gratuite ☞*Mactracker*☜ (que tu trouverais intérêt à installer dans ton OS pour la consulter le cas échéant), le _MacBook Mid_2009_ supporte comme RAM maximum *4* Go (en barrettes Apple choisies à l'achat) et jusqu'à *6* Go effectifs (en barrettes de tierce-partie). Ça ne monte donc pas jusqu'à *8* Go.

Je te suggère de consulter le site ☞*Crucial*☜ qui fait l'unanimité pour la qualité de ses produits (RAM/SSD) et où tu peux d'entrée utiliser un outil de vérification de ton Mac qui répondra expérimentalement à ta question. Mais si tu veux vraiment "_booster_" ton _MacBook_, alors tu ne dois pas seulement augmenter la RAM (2 Go, c'est trop peu pour toute version récente d'OS X), mais aussi remplacer le HDD forcément à la ramasse par un SSD (regarde le site Crucial encore : il te faut un format 2,5 pouces).


----------



## Nelson Gagné (9 Janvier 2016)

Merci beaucoup !


----------

